# LDLines new catamaran



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

LDLines will soon launch a high speed catamaran on the Dover - Boulogne route, operted by the "Norman Arrow". The vessel is a larger sister to SpeedOne which operated for the recently defunct Speedferries, and has been contructed by Incat Australia. The crossing time will be 45 minutes and freight can also be carried, which should in theory mean that motorhomes can also be conveyed. 

Russell


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

BUMP   


Kev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*cAT*

More Info available here............

Click Me<<<

or LD Lines here.........

Dover Boulogne from £22.50 Each way <<<Click

Trev.


----------

